# Polaris Ranger Maintenance



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I posted this in the TTMB board last night but thought I would post in here since there are probably more people in here that can relate to this. So any thoughts or suggestions ???

How many of you Polaris Ranger owners do their own maintenance? For those of you that do this, do you use polaris products (belts, fluids, filters etc.) only or other products? 

I am curious about this as I have taken my Ranger in for the first service and it was $250. I asked if this would be what it always costs and they said yes for a service job but if I just wanted an oil change it would be around $100. This was coming from the service manager at the dealer. I think this is pretty steep in cost and I know I can cut that way down doing it myself since I am mechanically able to.

If you change your own fluids, filters and belts, what brand products do you use and recommend. Thanks in advance !!!

Biggen


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BIGGEN98 said:


> I posted this in the TTMB board last night but thought I would post in here since there are probably more people in here that can relate to this. So any thoughts or suggestions ???
> 
> How many of you Polaris Ranger owners do their own maintenance? For those of you that do this, do you use polaris products (belts, fluids, filters etc.) only or other products?
> 
> ...


I have the Sportsman 6x6 and my friend has the Ranger 6x6

I use Mobil 1 synthetic oil, tranny fluid and gearcase lube. It is as good o better than what polaris will sell you in their high priced blue bottles.

You can cross reference all the parts (spark plag, oil filter, etc..) via a google search.

Take your time and follow the instructions in the owners manual and you'll be fine.

The main thing is to make sure to watch for your drain plug washers when draining. They like to stick to the drain hole and can fall off into the drain pan so just be aware to watch for them.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*4 & 6 WHEELERS*

I've have a 99 polaris 6x6 big boss. I use a guy's names JK who worked for 30 years at cycle shop on southwest freeway. I have personally sent over 10 people including guides & everyone has been completely satified. A friend this year call a polaris dealer on the west side & was told his problem would be between $1200-$1500, jk fixed it for around $400 bucks.
He is located off the beltway by the southwest freeway. He also works on motor cycles & jet ski.
Just putting in a good word for a good man.
He number is 713-304-1388

GRAND POOBAH


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Service manual*

Get a polaris service manual and do it yourself. I do buy polaris products, oil,filter, air filter, etc. I have a 2008 ranger 700 xp still on the break in period. There is nothing special to do on the first service except change the oil.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

$100 for an oil change? What that take 10 minutes. I would do like main frame and cross refrence parts through napa or equivilent and get the shop manual and do it all yourself. The added benefit is that you know that it is done right.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys ! Like I said I am able to do all of this myself and can't see paying someone to do it. I just wanted to see what everyone else was using brand wise that they have been happy with.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Dealers are rediculas for maintenance.

I just did mine. 1 st change

Oil:
Fram Filter: PH5343
2QT Mobile One Sys (motorcycle Oil)

I use Polaris tranny fluid and front and rear diff. Those areas are particular for POPO lubes and mine is brand new and still in warranty. All Polaris stealers will deny warranty if u dont you polaris brand lubes. I know I know croc of poo..

Anyway it is very easy to do.

Check you user guide but:

Engine oil = 2 qts
Tranny = 18.5oz
Rear Diff = 18oz
Front Diff = 5.5oz

I rounded up. Get one of those funnels that has a oz measure and valve with long tube and shut off valve at the end. This will help putting correct amounts where u want it. Also be sure to get a rachet set of allen sockets. Do not use allen wrench. You will strip the plugs and a PETA to get off. I did that and had to use a hammer and chisel.

http://www.prcforum.com/ <<< Ranger forum


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

Lots of good input there BATWING, Thanks !!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BATWING said:


> Dealers are rediculas for maintenance.
> 
> I just did mine. 1 st change
> 
> ...


see area highlighted in red/

Be sure to use a tad less since I can never seem to get 100% of fluid drained.

It's good to have one of those bulb applicators (like they have for ear wax / what you use to clean babies noses). You can use this to remove any potential overfills in the tranny / differential fluid areas.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500 and a 2008 Ranger XP 700EFI. I do most of my own work but from time to time I will take one up to the shop and have some work done on it. I do however use all Polaris lubricants and filters but I do agree that if you just did a little research you could cross reference all of your parts and save a little.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Ok here is the confirmed lube specs for the 700XP 4x4

Tranny = 15.2oz Preimium AGL Synthetic Gearcase Lube
Front Diff = 5oz Premium Demand Drive Hub Fluid
Rear Diff = 18oz Premium ATV Angle Drive Fluid
Engine Oil = 1.91qts Premium Synthetic 2W-50 4-Cycle Oil

Coolant: Premium 60/40 aluminum compatible anti freeze & Distilled water
(Polaris brand is premixed ready to go)

Brake Fluid = DOT 4


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I found a shop that I'll use for any & every ATV need I have..its Woodlands ATV
they did an Awesome job on my mule & really took good care of its needs & then some.
Id recomend then to everyone as Im Very Impressed with the work thats been done.
Lifts/performance & any kinda wild hair ya have ..they'll hook ya up
heres the # if anyone needs a great bunch of Mechanics
281-807-7111


----------



## arizonahawkeye (Feb 9, 2009)

*break in maintenance*

I've got a 08 ranger crew 4x4 700 efi. its time for the first maintenance. the dealer said they'd change they fluids and check the valves. is that really necessary. I'd like to do the fluids myself but i don't want to open the valve covers if not necessary. Help?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

arizonahawkeye said:


> I've got a 08 ranger crew 4x4 700 efi. its time for the first maintenance. the dealer said they'd change they fluids and check the valves. is that really necessary. I'd like to do the fluids myself but i don't want to open the valve covers if not necessary. Help?


Do it yourself and save a hundred bucks or so, unless they are doing for free. No need to chekc the valves at this point IMO. You will know if the valves need adjustment. I posted the lube specs in this thread. It will take about an hour even if you are not experienced. Follow the user manual.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I changed all of my fluids yesterday, doesn't take long at all. I did run into one problem though. The rear differential drain plug was stripped out after pulling it out. After some research on different websites, I found out that this plug is notorius for stripping out. I think the dealer did it on my 25 hour service but have no way of proving it. Manual torque spec I think is 14 in./lbs.. That is not much more than hand tight, so be very careful.


----------

